# White patches and furry look



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

When I redid my tank about 2 weeks ago to remove some things that my mother finally admitted were dying all of my fish were fine. At the start of last week I noticed one of my cories not doing its normal thing which is just hanging out with the other 2 cories in the tank that and my snail was eating it. I removed the one that was now pronounced dead but i looked it over to see if anything i could see was wrong and all i saw was white patches that were furry. I was like ok.... well I haven't been seeing much of my cories since they lost that one but today i saw one of them and that one only. It is having trouble swimming and it too has that white patches all over it that are furry. I am going to remove him and put him in a kritter keeper by itself and go find the other cory that i have looked all over the tank without going in it to find it and i can't find it for anything. Is this ich because my betta is starting to have little white patches on his head but then again he has been rubbing himself on a new decoration in the tank.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay, first off, get some aquarium salt, right now, log off, get on your bike or in your car, drive to the store, but some aquarium salt and jungle fugnus killer, and use it. Or wait for adastra or OFL or someone else to come along and say something else.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

I do have 4 snails in the tank as well is it safe?


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Just fill out the form the best you can, its stickied at the top of the Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies page.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh right sorry about that. Mom picked up this lifeguard all in one treatment so i will give it a shot as well 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10g
What temperature is your tank? 78 F
Does your tank have a filter? Under Gravel filter
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? a bubbler
Is your tank heated? Yes 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 1 cory 4 snails (snails removed for right now) 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? BettaMin Flakes (i have tried to get him to eat the pellets but for like a week he wouldn't switch over let alone mom would go behind my back and feed him)
How often do you feed your betta fish? everday with a fasting day. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week (mom won't allow anymore than that) 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API stress coat +

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No
Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Little white spots on his head
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not at all 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? on a cory 2 weeks ago and i just lost the cory i mentioned in the first post. My last cory is being terrorized by my betta fish so i may have to remove the last one for time being.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? LifeGuard All in one treatment
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that i know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? Unsure


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

TO me it looks like youve got everything down, did you cycle the tank ebfore you put anything in it?


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

When I first learned about cycling I had already put Levi my betta fish in the tank but i was going to remove him and keep him in his 1 gallon tank until I did the cycling on it but sadly i got sick and my mom got me the cories snails and plants for the tank without me really knowing. I had stayed home to rest. She put the cories in there while i was sleep. So no the tank is not cycled. I appreciate what she did for the tank though.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Try the best you can to keep up on water changes, twice a week i would say, every three or four days for the next few weeks, and buy some aquarium salt or epsom salt and use that im the aquarium too, k?


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Um i have a big carton and a big bag of both. I kept reading that they would help out the fish so I made sure to keep it on hand.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Have you added the salt to it according to the boxes measurements?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would not recommend any salt with the cory cat-I would QT and treat the Betta separate QT with aquarium salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days and make 50% daily water changes on the 10g with the cory cat and snails.
You also either need to re-home the cory cat or get more to complete the shoal-this will help with stress related problems


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

So OFL, why wouldnt you recommend salt with a cory? Mine seems to be doing just fine with it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Cory cats can be sensitive to salts in amounts used for treatment-they can die a slow miserable death.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought you meant not to ever use salt. My mistake.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

So basically i need to switch the snails back into the 10g and put levi in the kritter keeper? Or should i put him back in his 1g tank. Will the snails be ok with the all in one treatment if so?


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Well sicne no one else seems keen on helping out then ill continue, despite the majority of the site disliking me. Can you be more clear, i dont understand weather your betta or your cory is the sick one.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have nothing against you so i do appreciate the help though. I have had 2 cories pass away from the same thing from the looks of it. they were both white and furry on their eyes fins and tails. The last one doesn't seem to be have any issues right now but levi my betta fish is now starting to have little white spots on his head and they look alittle furry but not like what the cories had.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Would it be possible to provide pictures at all?


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Let me go get my camera from downstairs and I will try to take a picture of him. Knowing levi he will probably be like hey food lady give me food.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

yay for double post either way had to strike a deal with him in order for him to cooperate. Needless to say he got bloodworms out of it >.> I got 3 clearish pictures sorry if it isn't really visable though but with the cories passing like that in the same tank i just want to make sure that it isn't just the cories that is sick here. 

http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0503.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0504.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0509.jpg


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Do the spots look 3D or flush to the body? If theyre flush to the body they could just be discolored scales, like what my oldest has, but if theyre protruding from the body then it could be ick, fungus, or possibly an external parasite. From the pics it just looks like discolored scales, but if theyre 3D then its a problem.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Let me try to get a picture of the cory then. I still have the cory that has passed away.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

k.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok....Levi is officially weird. I put on a playlist and he comes over to the edge of the tank and is looking like he is headbanging even though it doesn't even fit with the song and it so weird he was on beat at the right tempo. 

http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0510-1.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0512-1.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0513.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0514.jpg
http://s317.photobucket.com/albums/mm388/mm94305/?action=view&current=DSCF0515.jpg

The cat fur is just in the tank it had nothing to do with the fish. I hadn't used the 1g since i moved ralph out of it into a different bowl i got from my work. The other pink things around him were things inside the tank that floated up when i was moving things around looking for the other cory. Its kinda hard to get any good pictures in the 1g tank.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Segregate the cory and betta immediately, add salt to the bettas tank if you havent already, teh same goes with stress coat. It looks like your corys died from fungus and/or body rot/ulcers. Get some melafix just in case, but dont use it unless your betta starts losing scales and start growing red spots where the scales fell off, and dilute the melafix by 4, so cut the melafix measurements by four before you add it to the tank, if your betta starts growing ulcers. For fungus, keep using salt after water changes and add some fungus eliminator to the cory and betta tanks. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Um can the snails go back into the 10g tank it has the all in one treatment going mom started it again without consulting me (totally needs a lock on the door) If not then i can always go rinse out the 1g tank and use that for levi he won't be happy. He loves his 10g tank.


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

I would say the snail can, but watch them closely so they if they die you can remove them fast.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't mind keeping them in the kritter keeper. Levi can go back in his 1g tank so use the salt and the all in one treatment for levi as well or just salt?


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

What the all in one? If its an anti fungal thing then sure, but cut it down to the correct dosage, the same with the salt.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Setting up the new tank and disolving the little pill in the water he sooo isn't going to be happy with this. He will only have little little betta log in the tank i have nothing else to put in there. I don't have any coffee mugs that size i will raid the coffee mugs at work there is a billion of them i am sure my manager will let me get one. The little cory is just looking at me like mum the others aren't here. I know i need to get it some more in order for it to feel safe again but i think i should get whatever this mess is under control. I am still new at this and i have personal reasons to really really care for these fish instead of the people at work being like its just a fish. And hopefully i can get it controlled by this weekend because I have to go out of town for the weekend leaving my fish and my friend's fish with my mom to take of....probably going to have to fast them for like 3 days in order to get them not to be so fat. Levi is already getting fat from her. He doesn't ever turn down food except for pellets and frozen blood worms.


----------

